# newbie but not a newbie



## nachoman (Jun 24, 2013)

Hey guys just wanted to say hi and great to be here.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 24, 2013)

nachoman, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## stevekc73 (Jun 24, 2013)

Welcome aboard nachoman!


----------



## brazey (Jun 24, 2013)

Welcome to the community!


----------



## Sherk (Jun 24, 2013)

Welcome to IMF


----------



## keith1569 (Jun 24, 2013)

Welcome to the board


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Jun 24, 2013)

welcome to the forums bro! What type of training and weight lifting program are you currently using? How often do you train? What about diet and nutrition what are you currently using to track your macros. I would suggest using My Fitness Pal personally it works really well for tracking cals. Well Good Luck on your training this summer.


----------



## charley (Jun 25, 2013)

_*

welcome!!!
*_


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Jun 25, 2013)

nachoman said:


> Hey guys just wanted to say hi and great to be here.


Welcome to the forum we are glad to have you! I think that you should really enjoy it. What are your fitness and exercise goals for the summer? How often do you lift? Also what are your nutrition goals for the summer? Do you calculate your macros?


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jun 26, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## bigfenceguy (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome


----------

